# TN legal separation stuff



## Honda750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Had to get a legal separation for financial reasons , also did the bankruptcy dance ........... In Tennessee you can get a bankruptcy done separate from your spouse and it will not hurt your credit rating UNLESS you both are involved on the same credit card account ........ !!! 
My situation was very bad financial issues due to my spouse going crazy with credit card spending ......... If your spouse has gone crazy and created a firestorm of financial issues , protect yourself and your paycheck ........... I highly recommend you get some legal advice from a reputable bankruptcy or credit counseling service , don't just sit there and let your bad situation get worse .......... 
I worked through this terrible problem with my spouse , we were able to do a no contest legal separation and then the bankruptcy filing afterwards ......... You need competent legal advice in these areas , ask for free consultations


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Is your plan to get your finances in order and then continue with your marriage or are you actually going to remain separated and then end up in divorce? I am sorry to hear you had a heavy spender that ruined your credit.


----------

